# Standard poodle eyes



## KPoos

This is my area because I love a good poodle eye. I think some are TOO ****** but some are too round. Harry's are definitely too round. They get all gooey and it's gross. I think Jasper had the perfect poodle eye. His were kind of deep-set and in the perfect spot. I've seen some that are too close together and it throws off the look of the head.


----------



## wishpoo

Ehhh, I know LOL. It is so easy to see a "perfect thing" ; )) but so hard to say at what point somewhat is not good enough LOL

Another pet peeve of mine are a bad feet - they look so off when they are not correct .

What do you think about those - too light and big ??? 










﻿﻿﻿


----------



## WonderPup

Is there a eye color chart (hahaha)somewhere out there? I am curious now that you memtion it how Jazz's eye color measures up. I think her peepers are just lovely but I don't know how correct they may be. Not that it matters but as always just curious.


----------



## KPoos

Yeah definitely too light and not tight enough. It's so hard to describe what I mean but the eyes I like are tight and deep-set in an almond shape. Does that even make sense? I just know it when I see it.


----------



## wishpoo

Wonder-pup - I hope this thread will give us more definitive answer. LOL

Kpoo - I thought so, I know exactly what you mean - let me post a "good eyes" LOL


----------



## KPoos

wishpoo said:


> Wonder-pup - I hope this thread will give us more definitive answer. LOL
> 
> Kpoo - I thought so, I know exactly what you mean - let me post a "good eyes" LOL


Those are BEAUTIFUL eyes in my opinion. That's something I'd see and say that's a poodle eye.


----------



## wishpoo

Sigh.... I know ... BUT, *how bad* is the first set of eyes ??? Immediate disqualification or just some points off LOL


----------



## KPoos

Na I don't think disqualification just not as good but no dog is perfect. The way I see it is if the dog is great in other areas, one small thing can be overlooked because it's so good in other areas. So list all positives and negatives about it and see where you are then. If you've got more than say 3 major negatives move along you've got a pet quality puppy.


----------



## wishpoo

OK - sounds like a good plan ; )

Now - what bothers me the most is that "white" showing *sigh . Is that than a double points off LOL ???


----------



## wishpoo

OK - now I did some Canadian dog search since I know that their lines tend to have larger eyes. 

I saw couple of pups with eyes like I posted "as big" and than after they grew up eyes got tighter (actually they won Ch in no time ) :rolffleyes: The color was darker though , but they were big and white was visible when they were about 12 weeks old :rolffleyes:

NOW - do puppies "grow into their eyes" so to speak LOL - or Canadian lines have something special going on


----------



## KPoos

Hmm, I don't know. Harry's were rounder and they are a little less round now. If he had a tight topknot on his head he'd look like he had almond eyes, just sayin.


----------



## wishpoo

Yeah...hmmmm :rolffleyes:

This is sort of before and after :

Puppy










Adult


----------



## KPoos

I think puppies typically have more white in the eye and as the skull broadens and grows it tightens up the eye. I can't see that adult picture wll enough to see a difference. I see this more often in blacks than any other color though.


----------



## wishpoo

I know- couldn't enlarge the photo for some reason (could on "Bucket" - but would not copy enlarged version - oh well ). They are almond -trust me ; ) !

Yes- your theory sounds very plausible  !!! I wish some of our board breeders discover this thread and educate us about that matter 

But, maybe they will soon : ))) !!!!


----------



## KPoos

LOL I know! Maybe if we talk about it enough and keep bumping it up there someone will see it and take an interest in it!LOL


----------



## cbrand

I think it is always good to go back to the standard:


_(a) Eyes-- very dark, oval in shape and set far enough apart and positioned to create an alert intelligent expression. Major fault: eyes round, protruding, large or very light._


Many people wrong think that a Poodle is supposed to have almond eyes when the standard calls for OVAL eyes. I think making the distinction between oval and almond is to keep our eyes from getting too small and squinty like they are on Collies.

Poodle eyes should be so dark brown they almost look black. I would fault my Gracy on having too light an eye because hers are brown with a hint of russet. I often see people commenting on how their Brown poodles have a pretty amber eyes. This would be a major fault and I think it gives a Poodle too hard of an expression. 

When you can see the white around a Poodle's eye, this is called a "Loose Eye". My Delilah has a loose eye, though you only really see it when you band up her top kno. It is going to be one of the 1st things I try to breed away from. When the eye is really sloppy and you see white a lot, it makes the Poodle look frightened and a Poodle should never seem anything other than self assured. 

I saw a picture recently of a Poodle with a really horrible eye, but I don't know if it is Kosher to post it.


----------



## plumcrazy

cbrand said:


> I saw a picture recently of a Poodle with a really horrible eye, but I don't know if it is Kosher to post it.


Can you crop the photo to just include the eyes so the dog isn't readily identifiable? Just to give examples to those who'd like to see??


----------



## KPoos

plumcrazy said:


> Can you crop the photo to just include the eyes so the dog isn't readily identifiable? Just to give examples to those who'd like to see??


Yes do that I'd like to see it. I say almond because to me an almond is shaped in points at both ends but opens up and is slightly rounded top and bottom. To me a collie eye is slanted and definitely not almond shaped, very tight, deep-set eye. Harry has "loose" eyes and they water more than other eyes that are tighter. 

I'm in the process of looking for a mini and I'm having a hard time finding good eyes in the puppies.


----------



## roxy25

This is in my akc book , and I found it online 










I can't tell which shape Enzo has ????


----------



## KPoos

Okay I DO like the almond shaped eye. While the standard calls for oval, I think the almond looks tighter. The collie eye is definitely the triangular. Harry has oval but they are loose and show too much white. If I were to pull a topknot on him you'd see tons of white.


----------



## wishpoo

Oh thanks everybody for the input !!!! 

*CBrand *- thank you very much for trying to clarify whole thing !

Would you be so kind and comment on the 2 sets of eyes I posted ? Are black-eyed poodle's eyes than very wrong ??? Both shade and the shape ? (page no 1)

Also - do eyes change shape when puppy grows - could you be so kind to comment the "before and after" photos  that I posted !

*Roxy*- thanks for the illustration ! Very nice examples : ) ! Wish dogs come exactly as those drawings ; ))), it would be than so easy to "place them" ; )), if you know what I mean LOL I looked lately at about 100 puppy photos (all from exceptional lines and variation is unbelievable !!! Both in the same litter and between different lines !!!)


----------



## cbrand

wishpoo said:


> Oh thanks everybody for the input !!!!
> 
> *CBrand *- thank you very much for trying to clarify whole thing !
> 
> Would you be so kind and comment on the 2 sets of eyes I posted ? Are black-eyed poodle's eyes than very wrong ??? Both shade and the shape ? (page no 1)


Sometimes it is hard to judge an eye from a single picture because it is better to see the eye in action... so to speak. 

For a Brown poodle, I think that is a pretty good color eye. Again from the standard: Brown and cafe-au-lait Poodles have liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, dark toenails and dark amber eyes. It would be interesting to discuss exactly what "dark amber" is because I know that Brown breeders shun any eye that hints at yellow. 

Eye shape on the Brown looks loose and a bit round though. I think the eye on the cream looks pretty good.

I always liked the eye on a cream boy I bred named Taylor.


----------



## cbrand

Here is a eye I really do not like.


----------



## wishpoo

CBrand - thanks so much for your help  !

Since first pup is actually black (his face got this brownish sheen on the full sunlight ), than it is even bigger concern :smow: right ? He is about 4 mos old now and definitely not jet-black , but would be considered black. I also think it would not be "kosher" to put the whole photo ; ) - so we have to work with this
small excerpt hwell:. The whole body hair that is long is actually black..ish lol 

Again - thanks for finding time to explain it all  !!!


----------



## wishpoo

Oh boy - those are really strange eyes ??? That is NOT pretty : ((. I never saw eyes like that on a poodle !!!!


----------



## cbrand

wishpoo said:


> Since first pup is actually black (his face got this brownish sheen on the full sunlight ), than it is even bigger concern :smow: right ?


Ooops! I should read more closely. Yes. That would be considered to be a light eye on a Black poodle.


----------



## KPoos

I don't like that either. They seem too close together. I have a hard time finding brown dogs that have the type of eye I like to see in a poodle.


----------



## cbrand

KPoos said:


> I don't like that either. They seem too close together. I have a hard time finding brown dogs that have the type of eye I like to see in a poodle.


I think it is the pink eye rims. They just don't frame the eye well.


----------



## wishpoo

Kpoo - maybe CBrand is actually right about the color of the first pup!!! Maybe my leg is pulled LOL . I was told that he is black and he IS very dark , but not jet-black hwell:. Maybe the fact that his snout has a brownish sheen is actually sign that he might be dark brown when he grows up - sheeeesh :doh:

Thanks Cbrand for "opening my eyes" LOL Sometimes we see that something is off but just could not pin-point of WHAT @: P ! Second or even third pair of eyes is always good to have a look : ))) !!!!


----------



## wishpoo

I think that eyes of the brown that Cbrand posted are just really toooo small and also really round - beside being pink-rimmed and light - I mean - they are really off : (. Almost look like some congenital thing going on ...


----------



## taxtell

wishpoo said:


> I think that eyes of the brown that Cbrand posted are just really toooo small and also really round - beside being pink-rimmed and light - I mean - they are really off : (. Almost look like some congenital thing going on ...


That or a bad surgery? Tacking gone wrong?

Poor dog.

We have two spoos that come in to the clinic, and I know the owners spent a pretty penny on them, one of them has eyes almost exactly like the black dog cbrand posted, and the other one's eyes are REALLY close set. I hate that look, it makes them look like they aren't very smart. Then again, these two spoos are completely untrained and out of control, so who knows.


----------



## cbrand

wishpoo said:


> I think that eyes of the brown that Cbrand posted are just really toooo small and also really round - beside being pink-rimmed and light - I mean - they are really off : (. Almost look like some congenital thing going on ...



Scary thing? That is a breeding stud dog.


----------



## wishpoo

OMG :wacko:

Who would like that as a stud ??? Just strange things happening "out there" hwell:


----------



## spoospirit

_this is a good thread. I hope other's join in with opinions and examples. I am relieved to see that Billy and Taffy have the oval eyes. Taffy's may be just a tad loose but she is young yet.
_


----------



## wishpoo

Hi Spoospirit : )) ! Glad you like this topic 

Yes - I really wish more members "chirp in" with more examples : ))) !

I just LOVE this face - pigmentation is incredible for example and expression is just soooo sweet (smooooch LOL). (it is a 12 week old pup)


----------



## KPoos

Nice pup wishpoo, I do like expression on this one.


----------



## roxy25

what do you think of Enzo's eyes ?










I will take some updated ones once I get home.


----------



## KPoos

I like Enzo's eyes.


----------



## jester's mom

Great thread. We should definitely have more like this. Different aspics of the poodle... sure would be helpful for everyone. And, anyone looking at pups and want to have a pup that is well conformed, even if they are not going to show it, could definitely benefit from these type of threads! Always different to read the breed standard and look at pictures/photos of poor/good examples. I really like this thread... can't tell can you? LOL


----------



## roxy25

jester's mom said:


> Great thread. We should definitely have more like this. Different aspics of the poodle... sure would be helpful for everyone. And, anyone looking at pups and want to have a pup that is well conformed, even if they are not going to show it, could definitely benefit from these type of threads! Always different to read the breed standard and look at pictures/photos of poor/good examples. I really like this thread... can't tell can you? LOL


I agree I was going to start a poodle feet thread , but did not know how to start it lol


----------



## Olie

roxy25 said:


> I agree I was going to start a poodle feet thread , but did not know how to start it lol


You should in the grooming section.


----------



## roxy25

Olie said:


> You should in the grooming section.


Well not for shaving I mean feed shape. I see a lot of standard poodles with cat like feet that are not oval


----------



## plumcrazy

roxy25 said:


> Well not for shaving I mean feed shape. I see a lot of standard poodles with cat like feet that are not oval


Do you have pictures of such to help teach us??


----------



## roxy25

plumcrazy said:


> Do you have pictures of such to help teach us??


If I could spell right LOL I meant feet sorry

I have to wait till i get home , so i can crop out the dogs face and body lol


----------



## wishpoo

Awwwweeee ROXY !!!! Enzo is sooooooo CUTE !!!!! OMG Look at that expression !!!!!:dog::first: 

His eyes might be a little bit on the round side but it did not take a zilch from his "adorableness" !!! Oh boy - can you clone him LOL ???

Oh yes, as I mentioned in the beginning of this thread - bad feet are my second pet peeve !!! I would rather see them cat-like than splay or "flat" - oh my - than they look like little monkeys O_O !!!LOL


----------



## roxy25

wishpoo said:


> Awwwweeee ROXY !!!! Enzo is sooooooo CUTE !!!!! OMG Look at that expression !!!!!:dog::first:
> 
> His eyes might be a little bit on the round side but it did not take a zilch from his "adorableness" !!! Oh boy - can you clone him LOL ???


See they look round there lol now look at this picture 










This is why i am confused when look at him in person they look either oval or alond shaped

And I wish I could clone him I miss him being a puppy.


----------



## wishpoo

Oh yes - definitely better : ) !!! Now you need to make him a nice top-knot , put his face in "semi-profile " angle and make a photo of adult Enzzzzooo ; ) !!!
Wroom -wroommm !!!

His eye rims and nose pigmentation is really fantastic for a red poodle - in my humble opinion  !!!!


----------



## spoospirit

roxy25 said:


> See they look round there lol now look at this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why i am confused when look at him in person they look either oval or alond shaped
> 
> And I wish I could clone him I miss him being a puppy.


Roxy, I thought that his eyes looked a bit oval in both posted pics. But he looks fabulous and it doesn't take away from him one iota. They are placed nicely and he looks expressive and intelligent.


----------



## spoospirit

_I would really like to see some posts of good and bad poodle feet. I would like to see posts of real necks on real dogs as well. Illustrations just don't do much for me.
_


----------



## wishpoo

Oh : ))), what a relief to see "activation" of this thread LOL 

Ok - I will try to find examples of "fitsies" as soon as I take my pumpkin cake out of the oven - please don't go  !!!!


----------



## Poodlepal

Nice chiseling! I think the eyes look wonderful!


----------



## flyingduster

ugh, pics are hard to capture a nice eye!! 

nice eyes (I think??):









a bit round:









a bit ******:









and yet all are the same dog (Paris). lol. *sigh*

I have pics of Paris' feet too:


----------



## Fluffyspoos

spoospirit said:


> _I would really like to see some posts of good and bad poodle feet. I would like to see posts of real necks on real dogs as well. Illustrations just don't do much for me.
> _


Omg theres a standard that comes into our salon and she literally has NO neck! It's like a standard poodle with the neck of an english bulldog, she's a gorgeous deep apricot, but just looks way goofy with no neck.


----------



## katsdogworld

Monroe's eyes...oval to almondish?










and here's his feet...perhaps a bit too catty?


----------



## spoospirit

flyingduster said:


> ugh, pics are hard to capture a nice eye!!
> 
> nice eyes (I think??):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit round:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit ******:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet all are the same dog (Paris). lol. *sigh*
> 
> I have pics of Paris' feet too:
> View attachment 5012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011


_Good point made here. Point of view makes quite a difference on how a feature appears to us. BTW....I think her eyes are lovely in that first pic._


----------



## spoospirit

katsdogworld said:


> Monroe's eyes...oval to almondish?
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/katalystproductions/4134666839/" title="monroe's feet by katsdogworld, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2581/4134666839_aedeea331d_o.jpg" width="480" height="145" alt="monroe's feet" /></a>
> 
> and here's his feet...perhaps a bit too catty?


_I don't know if it is just me but I can't get images from the post. I would love to see them. Can you re-post them?_


----------



## katsdogworld

I fixed the photos, I often get confused about pic posting...
My grooming mento tells me that Monroe is too broad in the jaw...I like the way his face looks, but according to her it's a fault...any thoughts?


----------



## KPoos

It's hard to tell about Monroe's eyes in that picture because they are pulled up and I like his feet.


----------



## jester's mom

katsdogworld said:


> Monroe's eyes...oval to almondish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's his feet...perhaps a bit too catty?


They kinda look almondy to me in that pic but then it is not a very close up shot.  His feet certainly look nice and tight. Now, isn't he a finished Champion or am I thinking of the wrong dog?


----------



## spoospirit

katsdogworld said:


> I fixed the photos, I often get confused about pic posting...
> My grooming mento tells me that Monroe is too broad in the jaw...I like the way his face looks, but according to her it's a fault...any thoughts?


_Actually, he looks close in the eyes to me. His back feet look a bit catty to me. That sounds mean doesn't it? Calling his feet catty? LOL They are pretty and really tight though._


----------



## KPoos

Monroe isn't as refined as some I've seen showing but I like his look. All this refined jaw and muzzle is taking the chin from the poodle.


----------



## spoospirit

KPoos said:


> Monroe isn't as refined as some I've seen showing but I like his look. All this refined jaw and muzzle is taking the chin from the poodle.


_
I agree with you. I prefer a bit more substance to the jaw myself._


----------



## trj602

*Jagger's eyes*

Jagger's eyes are really light (a disqualification from what I understand), but I love him and his eyes. Not sure of the shape though. What is your opinion?


----------

